# Aquarium Conversion to Terrarium



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

Has anyone ever converted an aquarium to a terrarium? I have a 65 gallon and I am tired of water changes. I am considering selling it or converting it to a terrarium with orchids. Maybe just make it an orchidarium. If I convert, I think my LED lights would be sufficient. Not really interested in adding reptiles. Any website suggestions?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Orchids like humidity but also need air movement. So a small fan would probably be a good addition. African violets are easy and like the same conditions. I suggest keeping all plants in pots (or slabs for orchids). One of the big problems with terrariums is getting the substrate to drain properly.

Or you could grow cryptocoryne and bucephalandra emersed and not worry about wet substrate. Sorry, can't suggest any websites specifically about


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

Michael, I successfully kept a Brassavola nodosa for the last four years. This year I decided to get another Brassavola variety since my original one was still alive and blooming. Fast forward three months and I now have about 25 orchids. Most of them are Brassavola varieties and hybrids with some Cattleyas, Dendrobiums, Phalaenopsis, and other varieties in the mix. One is blooming and another one is in bud. They live outside during the summer. I am working on finding a spot for them during the winter. The aquarium won't work for these. I probably need a greenhouse, but that won't happen.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Uh oh, you have been infected with the orchid mania. I had a relatively mild case years ago; probably only about 15 plants at the worst. I'm down to only two now, but I have to fight a relapse all the time.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Maybe try http://www.terraforums.com


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

I had to break down my 125 but couldnt chunk my plants so I decided to turn my 20 tall into a emersed planted tank, vivarium. I also decided to chunk my wabikusa into it. Super easy to take care of. I mist it every couple of days. Here's a post of it on reddit


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/PlantedTank/comments/czzits


----------



## Am2020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Don't watch the AntsCanada channel on youtube.


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks good, Jer.

No thanks on the ants.


----------

